# Chicken jerky dog treats recall 360 dog deaths



## UseCaution (Jan 15, 2013)

Chicken jerky dog treats recall - FDA says treats may be linked to 2,200 illnesses, 360 dog deaths   One thing for china killing the wife and my kids, it a total big deal killing my dogs ---goggle not allowed to post link

*You need to wait until you reach 15 Posts before you can Copy and Paste. After that, Each "Copy and Paste" needs to be linked to It's source.*


----------



## Intense (Jan 15, 2013)

January 14, 2013|by Jay Scherder, KY3 News | jscherder@ky3.com

        Share on emailShare on printShare on redditMore Sharing Services

SPRINGFIELD, Mo -- Two big companies are voluntarily recalling dog treats amid an investigation by New York state agricultural officials. They say the treats may be contaminated with antibiotics not approved in the United States.

Nestle Purina is recalling Waggin' Train and Canyon Creek Ranch brand treats. Milo's Kitchen is removing Chicken Jerky and Chicken Grillers home-style dog treats off the shelves.

If this all sounds familiar, it's because KY3 first told you about these treats a year ago.  The Food and Drug Administration issued a warning about chicken jerky products back in September 2007 and again in 2008. In 2009 and 2010, those cases started to drop off. In 2011 into 2012, the FDA is saw a spike in cases.

The FDA has been tracking illnesses related to the chicken jerky products. The agency has received more than 2,200 reports of pet illnesses related to the jerky treats. Over the past 18 months, nearly 360 dogs have died. 

Chicken jerky dog treats recall - FDA says treats may be linked to 2,200 illnesses, 360 dog deaths - KY3


----------



## Connery (Jan 15, 2013)

Intense said:


> January 14, 2013|by Jay Scherder, KY3 News | jscherder@ky3.com
> 
> Share on emailShare on printShare on redditMore Sharing Services
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting the news item and link.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 15, 2013)

My husband came home a couple of weeks ago with these things and they went straight into the garbage can.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 15, 2013)

We need common sense, dog treat Legislation!


----------



## UseCaution (Jan 15, 2013)

Mad Scientist said:


> We need common sense, dog treat Legislation!



Right waste time.. Call out the DOGS! Have you messed with a dogs food? And I'm not talking about the stuff I steal from the Mrs. plate, and forget the kids they get scraps


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 15, 2013)

It's scary out there. Thanks for the update on this one. We're hunting a baby black and tan coonhound and I'm going to be home cooking meals and treats when we get her. 

I've already seen too many pet food/treat recalls including the great melamine nightmare that affected so many to ever want to worry again.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jan 15, 2013)

If there was a ban on dog treat packages that held over 5 treats, think how many dogs could have been saved.


----------



## UseCaution (Jan 15, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> If there was a ban on dog treat packages that held over 5 treats, think how many dogs could have been saved.



Focus on the stupid debt ceiling. Other people's pets can die for what congress feels can be a focus of importants.. Enjoy!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh, this hysteria again!  I've been feeding my dogs Waggin' Train chicken jerky for 7-8 years now.  They used to get them five days a week, as a treat at lunchtime before I went back to work.  Due to all this hysteria (and the cost...they're expensive) I 've reduced it down to them only getting them about every two weeks as a reward when I trim nails, and once a month when I give one of my dogs her Adequan shot.

What I dislike about this is  nothing's been proven, no link has been established between these treats and the deaths of dogs.  It's all anecdotal.  They watch these treats like a hawk, they're probably the safest things to eat.

My dogs, ranging in age from six years old to nine years old, are never sick.

I just dislike misinformation and hysteria and b.s. that gets blown way out of proportion on the Internet.  Especially since my dogs LOVE this chicken jerky above just about any other treat.  But like I said, I've reduced the amount they get and every time there's another furor I consider cutting it out altogether.  *sigh*


----------



## Claudette (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't feed treats at all. 

I was feeding Taste of the Wild to my dogs till the second recall from Diamond. Hell. By the time you realize that a recall is in effect your dog could be dead. 

I switched from TOTW to Wilderness by Blue Buffaloe. Never had a recall. Great food. My dogs love it. In fact I use it as a treat for obedience training with Abbey.

Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 17, 2013)

Claudette said:


> I don't feed treats at all.
> 
> I was feeding Taste of the Wild to my dogs till the second recall from Diamond. Hell. By the time you realize that a recall is in effect your dog could be dead.
> 
> ...


 
Numerous people have recommended this food. I'm gonna get some now for my dogs.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2013)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feed treats at all.
> ...



Its on the pricey side but well worth it. Hell. I don't eat baloney and don't expect my babies to either. 

It has no grain and no bi-products. It also doesn't leave that grease stain on the side of your dog bowl. 

Super food and well worth the price in my opinion.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Claudette said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



My dogs are worth the price to me too


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 18, 2013)

I always take my daughter's dogs treats when we roll into town.  The last bag of treats I got them stunk to high heaven so I decided not to get them dog treats anymore.  I broght them those cheese/peanut butter crackers and they LOVED them.


----------

